# jig for turning round legs.



## heisnerd (Oct 5, 2004)

I have an entertainment center that I want to turn some 6" tall legs for to get it up off the ground. I sold my lathe, but kept my router table. It seems to me I might have seen an episode of router workshop where they made a jig to turn round pieces, but I can't remember for sure. 

I can probably design and build one myself, but why reinvent the wheel?

Your feedback is greatly appreciated!

Danny


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Wood magazine had an online article about it. You can kind of see how it works here.

http://store.yahoo.com/woodstore/routtabturfa.html

Basically you make two circles, equal diameter for straight legs, different diameter for tapered legs, and screw them to the ends of your stock. You then build a sled like the one shown, and pass the stock over the bit, and rotate it in the sled.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Pinball (Oct 7, 2014)

*router jig*

Check youtube searching for "How to Turn a Cylinder with a Router" and watch the posting from Woodworkers Guild. You will need to adjust the measurements just a little but this should work for you.





heisnerd said:


> I have an entertainment center that I want to turn some 6" tall legs for to get it up off the ground. I sold my lathe, but kept my router table. It seems to me I might have seen an episode of router workshop where they made a jig to turn round pieces, but I can't remember for sure.
> 
> I can probably design and build one myself, but why reinvent the wheel?
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Monte.

The OP was over 10 years ago, but additional answers will help the next person to come along...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Monte.


----------

